# Second Covid Boosters?



## Saph (Nov 10, 2022)

I am trying to figure out if we need to get a second Covid booster. Got one booster a year ago.
Looking at CDC site, doesn't say anything about a second booster, but I hear people talking about a third booster. 
The more I google, the more I get confused. 
Do we NEED one? or is this on the principle of do we WANT to get one?
thanks


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 10, 2022)

Confusion for  me too..I did get a 2nd booster recently..Moderna and was told it included the latest variant
..but some say they have received 3 Phizer booster shots


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 10, 2022)

Needing, wanting, etc., are a matter of opinion, of course. 

Anyway, last I heard, Moderna contained something for the Omicron variant, while Pfizer did not.

Although I had gotten Pfizers previously, my second booster was Moderna, because of the variant.

As I understand it, one doesn't need the boosters to be considered "fully vaccinated" for most purposes. But please do your own research.


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 10, 2022)

I just got what was identified as an "Updated Moderna Booster" apparently, it helps to protect against the newer variants.  I originally got the J & J shot, then 2Moderna boosters, so this is my 3rd booster.  My doctor says that anyone like me, with underlying health issues, needs to be fully protected.  My son-in-law lost his mother to Covid and that scared me into wanting to do whatever it takes to be safe.


----------



## Chet (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm on the fence and not rushing to get one. My health care system is urging me to get a flu shot though. They must make money from it.


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2022)

I've had the 2nd booster and a flu shot.  I'll do whatever it takes to not get sick.  That said, I had Covid in June and get the flu every year or so, even with the shots.  Maybe they keep me from getting a worse case.....who knows?


----------



## Tommy (Nov 11, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Needing, wanting, etc., are a matter of opinion, of course.
> 
> Anyway, last I heard, Moderna contained something for the Omicron variant, while Pfizer did not.
> 
> ...


Both Moderna and Pfizer offer bivalent (aka "updated") Covid vaccines.

https://www.fda.gov/emergency-prepa...9-covid-19/covid-19-bivalent-vaccine-boosters


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks. Moderna was the only bivalent offered here.


----------



## Kika (Nov 11, 2022)

I received the Pfizer bivalent in September, and the flu vaccine in October.
FYI: My cousin has been in ICU since Sunday (five days ago) with the flu.  She is in her 50s and on insulin for diabetes. Still has fever.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 11, 2022)

I had the J&J original poke in March of last year and then the J&J booster in December. Last month I got the Pfizer booster. With both J&J injections I experienced no adverse reaction, however the booster I got in October darn near killed me.  Severe chills and then I pretty much lost control of my right leg and experienced confusion and hallucinations. Took three days to recover.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm on the fence and not rushing to get one. My health care system is urging me to get a flu shot though. They must make money from it.


Money?  Perish the thought!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 11, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm on the fence and not rushing to get one. My health care system is urging me to get a flu shot though. They must make money from it.


I am still holding off on the flu shot too. I have never had one and never had the flu...lol every year I have a debate with myself and I still do not know what to do this time around...


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 11, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> I am still holding off on the flu shot too. I have never had one and never had the flu...lol every year I have a debate with myself and I still do not know what to do this time around...


I've never gotten a flu shot. I seldom get sick, and prefer to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 11, 2022)

I neglected to mention that I got the flu and Covid shot at the same time...in the same arm. Not sure if that had anything to do with my reaction.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 11, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I've never gotten a flu shot. I seldom get sick, and prefer to leave well enough alone.


Right?? lol I feel as if it's almost like tempting fate to get one now..all the best to both of us (and everyone else too)


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 11, 2022)

Saph said:


> I am trying to figure out if we need to get a second Covid booster. Got one booster a year ago.
> Looking at CDC site, doesn't say anything about a second booster, but I hear people talking about a third booster.
> The more I google, the more I get confused.
> Do we NEED one? or is this on the principle of do we WANT to get one?
> thanks


You have to look real hard and read a lot on the CDC website to find where it *recommends* the booster for people with obesity, compromised immune disorder and severe respiratory/pulmonary disease. They also say there's evidence that natural immunity from a covid infection offers the same protection as the vaccine against covid b2a, b4 and b5, but it's unknown if natural immunity protects against _all_ variants. 

In any case, per the CDC, the vaccine is not required/mandatory.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 11, 2022)

Yup covid and flu shots same time a couple of weeks ago. I still wear a mask in a crowded store.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm on the fence and not rushing to get one. My health care system is urging me to get a flu shot though. They must make money from it.


They not only make money from it, whatever isn't used has to be thrown away.  That's known in the industry as
_"Cash in the trash."_


----------



## Right Now (Nov 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> They not only make money from it, whatever isn't used has to be thrown away.  That's known in the industry as
> _"Cash in the trash."_


Of course any vaccines not used get thrown away...when they reach their expired useful date. As do all medications, prescribed or over the counter.  If there weren't enough vaccines for those of us who want to stay protected and healthier with these vaccines, more grumbling would be heard.

So, get your vaccines.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 11, 2022)

No issues with the bivalent vax. Each covid vax we are getting have progressively less arm soreness.
The quadvalent, high dose flu vax, gave a sore arm for a couple of days. 
I didn't take the option to get the flu and covid vax at the same time but kept them ~3 weeks apart. Wife kept the shots 2 weeks apart because she had an airplane trip.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 11, 2022)

The latest variant seems to be very mild...not worth getting a vaccine for. I'm pretty sure I had it, as my neighbour tested positive and I was unwell at the same time. The symptoms were strange but not even bad enough to take an aspirin.


----------



## Saph (Nov 17, 2022)

I decided to get 2nd booster. latest variant. all of my shots are Moderna. 
No soreness and no other symptoms after the shot. I had no reaction after the original shot but was unwell for a day after the second original shot.
3 weeks before that, I got flu shot. I get that every year. Haven't had flu in many years.

So no, not required but in my opinion, good to get protection.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 20, 2022)

My list of Covid Vaccinations:

Pfizer first round - 2/2/21 and 3/23/21

1st Booster - 12/10/21
2nd Booster - 8/9/22
3rd Booster - 11/15/22

Also got my Flu and Pneumonia shots for this year.

Some go with 'an apple a day' and some of us go a step further...


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 5, 2023)

Chet said:


> I'm on the fence and not rushing to get one. My health care system is urging me to get a flu shot though. They must make money from it.
> How many people die from the flu?


The CDC estimates that an average of 35,000 people died of the flu each year over the past decade. More people died during the 2017-18 flu season than any other season in the last decade, with an estimated 52,000 flu-related deaths.
https://usafacts.org/articles/how-many-people-die-flu/


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2023)

Right Now said:


> Of course any vaccines not used get thrown away...when they reach their expired useful date. As do all medications, prescribed or over the counter.  If there weren't enough vaccines for those of us who want to stay protected and healthier with these vaccines, more grumbling would be heard.
> 
> So, get your vaccines.


Since I'm not getting them, there are more available for you.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2023)

I just got the COVID booster and Flu shot at the same time yesterday. Not taking any chances.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2023)

ElCastor said:


> Those Moderna boosters were a smart way to go. Covid is potentially a killer and has to be taken seriously -- an attitude that some of the (ahem) Covidiots around here unfortunately lack. BTW We have a Tuxedo that is a dead ringer for yours. Great cats.


A real idiot is someone who is so desperate to bolster his shaky confidence in the vaccine, he insults those who don't make the same decision he makes.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2023)

win231 said:


> A real idiot is someone who is so desperate to bolster his shaky confidence in the vaccine, he insults those who don't make the same decision he makes.


I think it makes them feel safer psychologically. But I am fine with being unvaccinated. Vaccinated people can still catch, transmit, be hospitalized with, and die from covid despite all the boosters they take so what's the point 3 years into this?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2023)

chic said:


> I think it makes them feel safer psychologically. But I am fine with being unvaccinated. Vaccinated people can still catch, transmit, be hospitalized with, and die from covid despite all the boosters they take so what's the point 3 years into this?


Results of a study recently came out of Ohio University in Cleveland that shows the more vaccines you've had, the more at risk you are of contracting COVID.

The study was published online here: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.12.17.22283625v1.full


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2023)

At first I didn't get a second booster but then last month my doctor told me to get it.  So I did on Dec. 30th.  No side effects.  I also got the Pneumonia vaccine and my arm hurt bad for a day but that's all.  I got the omicron booster.  I have a lot of preexisting conditions.


----------



## chic (Saturday at 12:42 AM)

Murrmurr said:


> Results of a study recently came out of Ohio University in Cleveland that shows the more vaccines you've had, the more at risk you are of contracting COVID.
> 
> The study was published online here: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.12.17.22283625v1.full


And all cause death for anyone who has been fully vaccinated, so I hear. I  still feel the no product liability was all the warning I needed. How does a person ignore this?


----------



## ElCastor (Saturday at 10:35 AM)

win231 said:


> Since I'm not getting them, there are more available for you.


The wife and I are of course fully vaccinated and boosted. A year ago we attended a Christmas party and contracted what I suspect was the Omicron variant, but couldn’t get tested for 2 weeks, after the symptoms (the head cold from Hell) were gone, so the test was negative. Last fall it recurred. Now we had test kits and were positive. In both cases hospitalization was not necessary. Good for us, but millions of others, around the world, have died from the disease. When those in this thread make claims that those deaths were not Covid related and vaccination is unnecessary, or even harmful, I believe you are endangering your elderly audience. Disagree? Of course. Which of us is correct? Who knows, but why take the risk?


----------



## win231 (Saturday at 11:08 AM)

ElCastor said:


> The wife and I are of course fully vaccinated and boosted. A year ago we attended a Christmas party and contracted what I suspect was the Omicron variant, but couldn’t get tested for 2 weeks, after the symptoms (the head cold from Hell) were gone, so the test was negative. Last fall it recurred. Now we had test kits and were positive. In both cases hospitalization was not necessary. Good for us, but millions of others, around the world, have died from the disease. When those in this thread make claims that those deaths were not Covid related and vaccination is unnecessary, or even harmful, I believe you are endangering your elderly audience. Disagree? Of course. Which of us is correct? Who knows, but why take the risk?


Depends on which "risk" you decide is worse.  The risk of an illness that most people survive, or the risk of harm from a useless vaccine.


----------



## Murrmurr (Saturday at 4:01 PM)

chic said:


> ... How does a person ignore this?


Actually, I can answer that...

When the explanation and results of a medical study are published, scientists from all over the world replicate that study exactly to see if they get the same results, and they publish their studies. That's called peer review. Until it is peer-reviewed, the original study is called a Print.

If the benefactor who funds peer-review studies doesn't like the results of a print-study, the peer review study won't happen. If the original study is never peer-reviewed, it will remain a print, and never accepted by mainstream science. The print could sit in the public domain forever, but the results will be ignored and eventually forgotten.

Two of the doctors I watch who post medical lectures on YouTube, posted a video lecture about this study, and within 2 days, TPTB at YouTube made them take those videos down. The only explanation; Community Violation. A third doctor I watch published a lecture about this study yesterday, being extremely careful to use certain words and repeat his disclaimer, but he still might have to take it down. So it's similar to how it happens in real life.


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 5:51 PM)

In the senior community (55+) where I live, pretty much everyone without medical restrictions has had two vaccine shots, plus three boosters. Most of us have also had a flu shot. Sometimes the flu and covid shots are combined.

Many of us, myself included, have had mild cases of covid, not even as bad as the average cold. We are all glad we got inoculated. Haven't heard of anyone with the flu yet this year  And since the covid vaccine came out, I haven't heard of any of the local people being hospitalized, or much less dying, of covid. The third booster seems to be very effective.  I think it's just good common sense to make use of the latest boosters as soon as they are available.

About half of the people still wear masks when mingling with others. I usually don't any more most of the time, but I do when I'm going into a crowded place. Yesterday, I did wear one in Costco.


----------



## Blessed (Saturday at 6:24 PM)

I went to the orthopedist the other day.  It was kind of different.  Normally the nurse takes you back and checks your weight.  This time we go back and I was put in front of the temperature machine, which is now next to the scale.  She did not even check my weight. I am not complaining, just surprised.


----------



## ElCastor (Saturday at 6:25 PM)

win231 said:


> Depends on which "risk" you decide is worse.  The risk of an illness that most people survive, or the risk of harm from a useless vaccine.


Most may survive, but a lot don‘t . Current daily US deaths, 398.

”Covid deaths have leveled out below 500 deaths a day since the omicron wave subsided in early 2022. However, the tally of deaths has yet to approach the July 2021 low, when an average of fewer than 200 deaths a day were recorded.”
https://www.nbcnews.com/data-graphics/covid-deaths-track-latest-trends-fatality-count-rcna61052


----------



## RobinWren (Saturday at 6:29 PM)

I've had 2 boosters, when I went for my flu shot in November I was asked if I wanted my booster but I refused because with the last booster, moderna I had a bad reaction. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## win231 (Saturday at 8:53 PM)

Sunny said:


> In the senior community (55+) where I live, pretty much everyone without medical restrictions has had two vaccine shots, plus three boosters. Most of us have also had a flu shot. Sometimes the flu and covid shots are combined.
> 
> Many of us, myself included, have had mild cases of covid, not even as bad as the average cold. We are all glad we got inoculated. Haven't heard of anyone with the flu yet this year  And since the covid vaccine came out, I haven't heard of any of the local people being hospitalized, or much less dying, of covid. The third booster seems to be very effective.  I think it's just good common sense to make use of the latest boosters as soon as they are available.
> 
> About half of the people still wear masks when mingling with others. I usually don't any more most of the time, but I do when I'm going into a crowded place. Yesterday, I did wear one in Costco.


It would make "good common sense" to get vaccinated......IF it offered protection and didn't have risks.  From friends & family who were vaccinated - including some who were very sick -, I can honestly say it offered no protection whatsoever. 
As you probably know, I also had a mild case of Covid without being vaccinated.  If not for the positive test & 3 days of no sense of smell or taste, I would have passed it off as a chest cold.


----------



## ElCastor (Saturday at 11:22 PM)

Sunny said:


> In the senior community (55+) where I live, pretty much everyone without medical restrictions has had two vaccine shots, plus three boosters. Most of us have also had a flu shot. Sometimes the flu and covid shots are combined.


Sunny, just wanted you to know that you and I are on the same page in regard to Covid and the importance of getting vaccinated and boosted — flu included. The only way to go.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Saturday at 11:50 PM)

*I have had the two Covid vaccines and one booster in October, 2021. I don’t take anything that must be done yearly. I had Covid in June and it was very mild. *


----------



## chic (Sunday at 1:03 AM)

Murrmurr said:


> Actually, I can answer that...
> 
> When the explanation and results of a medical study are published, scientists from all over the world replicate that study exactly to see if they get the same results, and they publish their studies. That's called peer review. Until it is peer-reviewed, the original study is called a Print.
> 
> ...


There are other venues though, @Murrmurr. I  am beginning to believe vax and boosted folks must feel more secure not accepting the truth because it's everywhere these days.


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 2:30 AM)

I don't feel secure at all, whatever it is out there and I don't want to have it.  I am fully vaccinated and boosted.  I also get a flu shot every year.  I have had the pneumonia, shingles vaccines and keep on top of when I need a tetanus and measles booster.  If there are things we can do that might keeping us protected, I will take it.  

I guess I have a new attitude after watching my husband go thru clinical trials with cancer.  No, it did not cure him but his original prognosis was 8 months, we got 5 years and one month. It was a phase one trial, they had no idea if it would work in humans.  If you want to look it up, you would find it by google, hedgehog cancer studies, GDC 0449. We were in Scottsdale AZ under Dr. Daniel Von Hoff, Dr. Glenn Weis and nurse clinician (from memory I think) was Laura Blaydorn  For the most part he felt good and was able to continue to have a full life.  It was about 3 months after he passed I was informed that the drug was FDA approved for gioblastoma, a brain cancer most common in children. 

It did not cure but gave them a lot more good time with their families.  Just based on that, I am happy to take anything FDA approved.  If something happens health wise, I will be the first one lined up for clinical trials.  Might not make a difference for me but will help someone else in the future.  I would think that we would all step up to help medicine, science advance for out children and future generations. I don't like to share this information but the longer I think about it the more I realize the sacrifices of ordinary people who particpate in clinical trials make a difference for so many.


----------



## Sunny (Sunday at 9:51 AM)

Blessed, you make some very good points.  Sorry to hear that your husband passed away, but it certainly sounds as if the medication in his clinical trial kept him alive a lot longer. (8 months vs. 5 years, wow!)

Obviously, science tells us that the covid vaccine makes a huge difference in survival rates. Thank God that those who are trying to deny reality haven't succeeded in this. But how sad, that so many people needlessly died of this disease, or endured months of terrible suffering hooked up to ventilators, having Long covid, etc., when it was so needless. All it took to keep them alive were a few harmless shots.


----------



## ElCastor (Sunday at 10:11 AM)

chic said:


> There are other venues though, @Murrmurr. I  am beginning to believe vax and boosted folks must feel more secure not accepting the truth because it's everywhere these days.


If you are interested in the truth, here it is:
Vax’d and boosted folks feel more secure because they ARE more secure. Here is a link to an extensive discussion of the facts, facts that prove the Vax’d and fully boosted have good reason to feel more secure, and how those same facts are misused to falsely claim they are not. Their conclusion follows, but anyone who still is a doubter should read the whole study to better understand why vaxing and fully boosting is vital, particularly for the most endangered members of the Senior community.

“It would be a misrepresentation of the finding to say it is evidence against vaccination. This finding actually underscores the importance of staying up-to-date on boosters.
According to CDC, people ages 12 and older who have had a bivalent booster shot have a 15 times lower risk of death than an unvaccinated person.
CDC and other researchers have shown boosters are highly effective in preventing hospitalizations and deaths, including among those most vulnerable to COVID-19. CDC now recommends the updated bivalent booster shot for everyone ages 5 year and above.”

https://www.kff.org/policy-watch/why-do-vaccinated-people-represent-most-covid-19-deaths-right-now/


----------

